# $4.00 a month rental charge for their cable modem



## Raw (Nov 5, 2012)

Time Warner Road Runner has just increased their monthly pricing to include a $4.00 a month rental charge for their cable modem in my area. 
It's not the $4.00, that's chump change. It's the idea they are starting to nickel and dime everyone.
I'm sick of being nitpicked for every dollar they can grab from me. I pay them as much per month as I would pay for a used and decent car loan.

I've decided to buy my own modem, TW has an approved list and a couple of the modems I could use are a Motorola SurfBoard SB6141 DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem (Ethernet) or a Motorola SURFboard Gateway SBG6580 DOCSIS 3.0 (Ethernet 4-port plus Wireless) Cable Modem .
I run 5 pcs and a 60" hdtv with a Sony PS3 hooked to it with my present TW RR provided Ethernet cable modem and Ethernet Linksys BEFSR81 8-port Router at times and it all works.
Everything works great right now as is. Gaming like with BF3 is no problem running 2 games at a time on 2 computers while another computer is capturing security video, another may be playing COD Black Ops, the kids may be playing games on the PS3, etc..

We do NOT have docsis 3.0 in the area yet. 
I don't do anything here wireless yet, but it MIGHT have been nice to have that feature for the future. I don't have any wireless experience at all.
But I didn't order the wireless modem (well, I did initially but cancelled that order as Amazon had a supplier issue when I ordered it) so I ordered the  Motorola SurfBoard SB6141 DOCSIS 3.0 Cable Modem (Ethernet) instead.
I haven't heard anything good about wireless things but I have never really listened.

Does anyone have any experience with this modem, good or bad?
I'd like to know what I may be in for prior to receiving it on Thursday.
As it is approved by Time Warner RR I want to assume it's a good mobem but this is the real world.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 5, 2012)

Personally, I'd go modular (Motorola Modem only), so you can upgrade wireless at any time.

I've been thinking about the same thing, I think we're shafted with $5+ /month with Comcast.

Edit:  Look at the reviews here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IMPMW4/?tag=tec06d-20

Seems rather pricey but supports IPv6


----------



## redeye (Nov 5, 2012)

get the cheapest modem that they approve... (docsis 3.0 modems most likely are backward Compatible.)

docsis 3 is the way of the future, because the Cable operators can transfer more data badwidth on the cable

so get a docsis 3 modem that is approved. (the extra features are up to you).

if money is a thing, get the cheapest modem approved, and worry about it later.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 5, 2012)

I pay $5.00 per month through Comcast. I originally had a refurbished Linksys modem that was DOCSIS 2.0, but it died on me and I replaced it with the Comcast unit. Is not a big deal, as the Comcaast unit is DOCSIS 3.0 and I'm getting 25mb down/5mb up. Very happy with the improved speeds, but been thinking about buying one which could have paid for itself by now....


----------



## Raw (Nov 5, 2012)

*Seems like you getting 25mb down/5mb up is really good.*



BUCK NASTY said:


> I pay $5.00 per month through Comcast. I originally had a refurbished Linksys modem that was DOCSIS 2.0, but it died on me and I replaced it with the Comcast unit. Is not a big deal, as the Comcaast unit is DOCSIS 3.0 and I'm getting 25mb down/5mb up. Very happy with the improved speeds, but been thinking about buying one which could have paid for itself by now....





Seems like you getting 25mb down/5mb up is really good.
I get about 30 mb down/1 up. Even at that, I am good. I hope I will get at least those numbers with the new modem.
Right now we are on Docsis 2.0 but I believe 3.0 is coming very soon to this area.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Only $4?  Hell, I've been paying $7.00 a month for mine since the day I signed up for cable internet.  Rental charges for cable equipment is pretty standard here for years.  And I know why they do it, the damn things get struck by lightning and die constantly in my area.

The DSL providers don't even replace the equipment anymore, they give you the modem when you first sign up, and then when it dies either make you buy your own somewhere or charge $150 for a basic modem.


----------



## Binge (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a DOCSIS 3.0 Motorola cable modem and it works very very well.  I am extremely pleased with the performance.


----------



## Raw (Nov 5, 2012)

*It's not the $4.00*



newtekie1 said:


> Only $4?  Hell, I've been paying $7.00 a month for mine since the day I signed up for cable internet.  Rental charges for cable equipment is pretty standard here for years.  And I know why they do it, the damn things get struck by lightning and die constantly in my area.
> 
> The DSL providers don't even replace the equipment anymore, they give you the modem when you first sign up, and then when it dies either make you buy your own somewhere or charge $150 for a basic modem.



It's not the $4.00. I don't really care about the $4.00.
It's more the point they suck you in with freebies for a time then they bang you later with all the increases, bit by bit.
And leave you with not many choices.
I called Time Warner and they could care less that money may be an issue for you.
What if I was on a fixed income like many people are?
$4.00 here, $10.00 there. It adds up fast.
I remember when the cable service was $60.00 a month for tv and internet.
I was hollering then, now I pay $180.00 a month or so.
It's getting crazy.
As I said above, I could buy a car or truck for that kind of money.
Or a lot of things...
Everyone has his hands in our pockets lately and they keep digging deeper and deeper.
Soon they will he hitting my tickle spot.


----------



## Raw (Nov 5, 2012)

Binge said:


> I have a DOCSIS 3.0 Motorola cable modem and it works very very well.  I am extremely pleased with the performance.



What model do you have?


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 5, 2012)

Raw said:


> I remember when the cable service was $60.00 a month for tv and internet.
> I was hollering then, now I pay $180.00 a month or so.



+1 If only there was some reasonable competition.  FIOS was supposed to get up here, but hasn't.  No doubt there's some political reason which comes down to $.


----------



## Binge (Nov 5, 2012)

Raw said:


> What model do you have?



SB6141  The 121 and 120 work just as well for most residential connections.  I've been using surfboards from as far back as 2003 with nothing but rock solid performance from the modem.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

My DSL was the same way. It is up to you for paying the charge or not mine was $7 a month and I have had the service over a year now so the $39.99 I paid for the modem has paid for itself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2012)

TW, Cox, Comcast, Century Link all do it. If you dont want to incur that fee buy a modem.



Raw said:


> Time Warner Road Runner has just increased their monthly pricing to include a $4.00 a month rental charge for their cable modem in my area.
> It's not the $4.00, that's chump change. It's the idea they are starting to nickel and dime everyone.
> I'm sick of being nitpicked for every dollar they can grab from me. I pay them as much per month as I would pay for a used and decent car loan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raw (Nov 5, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> TW, Cox, Comcast, Century Link all do it. If you dont want to incur that fee buy a modem.


I did... rofl.


----------



## javaking (Nov 5, 2012)

It does not matter that 3.0 is not in your area yet it's backwards compatible I have the 6120.      Get it.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rogers charges $8 a month up in Canada... Then you get your $6 system access fee...

It adds up.


----------



## Airbrushkid (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems like these cable companies are just crooks! If you go over seas it's a hell a lot cheaper!


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I pay $5.00 per month through Comcast. I originally had a refurbished Linksys modem that was DOCSIS 2.0, but it died on me and I replaced it with the Comcast unit. Is not a big deal, as the Comcaast unit is DOCSIS 3.0 and I'm getting 25mb down/5mb up. Very happy with the improved speeds, but been thinking about buying one which could have paid for itself by now....



I replaced our old Comcast one last year with a SB6121 and already near payed for it self. Comcast were charging us $7 a month for one that was way out of date..  And the best thing was a few months after getting it i got a email saying they upgraded the connection which boosted us from 30\2 to 56\10... Our line has been upgraded a few times by them and we Nhave NEVER had a letter in the mail saying any thing about upgrades only though email they told me this.

Thing is with he SB6121 you need to plug the cable line in a leave it for a while and then when all the light are on working you will likely get put on a Comcast site to update the details.

Yup didn't even need to phone Comcast about it .



javaking said:


> It does not matter that 3.0 is not in your area yet it's backwards compatible I have the 6120.      Get it.



So true..  They switch from dual and single automatically as the light change from green to blue when a higher speed connection is detacted.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 19, 2012)

I pay about $30 a month for 50↓/10↑ unlimited.  I could download 24/7/365 if I wanted to.

With a wireless modem.


----------



## acerace (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm paying about $70 for 1MB up and 1MB down (well with IPTV and phone). You guys should be thankful.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 19, 2012)

Raw said:


> Time Warner Road Runner has just increased their monthly pricing to include a $4.00 a month rental charge for their cable modem in my area.
> It's not the $4.00, that's chump change. It's the idea they are starting to nickel and dime everyone.
> I'm sick of being nitpicked for every dollar they can grab from me. I pay them as much per month as I would pay for a used and decent car loan.
> 
> ...




Good experience with a Motorola Surfboard.  I didn't spring for the one with wireless, given the crap that it usually entails.  I've got a wired modem->wireless router->wired switch.  I've got about 24 available rj-45 connections, with 8 currently in use.  

The surfboard worked/works well connected to my network, and directly connected to a computer it worked.  I'm going on four years with it (DOCSIS 3.0 was expensive, but $100 paid for itself in the first month considering it was $10 for a modem in MN).


----------



## war59312 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hell I went from paying $30.05 (including taxes, fees, etc.) to $42.90 over night this month when this new "$4" charge took effect.

Do the the math, that's more than $4 obviously. What gives you ask.

It's because now the basic service is 15/1 instead of 10/1 and of course TWC raised the price to account for it.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 25, 2012)

acerace said:


> I'm paying about $70 for 1MB up and 1MB down (well with IPTV and phone). You guys should be thankful.



yeah... subscribed 12Mbps (55/mo inc modem rental) and I get:

east coast server:





west coast server:





and I do pay 4/mo for modem rental.... I really don't care too much about that though.


----------



## rsabatino (Nov 26, 2012)

you guys can buy your own modems from walmart. I have Comcast also when I got my divorce I bought the exact same modem from circuit city for 60 dollars.


----------

